# Skylum Software announces the development of AirMagic, software dedicated to drone photography



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2019)

> Skylum Software has announced the development of software focused on drone photography, the new software will be called AirMagic and is scheduled to be available in Q2 of 2019.
> *From Skylum Software:*
> Incredible new software dedicated to drone photography is coming soon. Powered by AI and advanced algorithms, AirMagic improves aerial photos without human involvement.
> Skylum Software is the company behind Luminar and Aurora HDR.



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2019)

AirMagic, good name for nonexistent but promised software. Lets hope they meet the schedule, if not, the name will haunt them.


----------



## mclaren777 (Feb 22, 2019)

I hope they run a beta program.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> I hope they run a beta program.


Q2 starts in ~5 weeks, so any beta should be starting NOW. Ask them.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Feb 26, 2019)

Skylum promises 2019, expect it early 2022.. They have became notorious at not delivering anywhere close to on time or as promised..


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 26, 2019)

It's amazing press release that pretty much states nothing tangible. Great...it's for drones...great it uses...erm...AI...other than that...no more details...
Talk about a self justifying press release!


----------



## Sofiia Woods (Feb 28, 2019)

mclaren777 said:


> I hope they run a beta program.


Hi! Happy to hear that you are interested in beta testing! You can leave your email here and be the first to know all the news about AirMagic: https://skylum.com/airmagic


----------



## Sofiia Woods (Feb 28, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> AirMagic, good name for nonexistent but promised software. Lets hope they meet the schedule, if not, the name will haunt them.


Hi! No worries, you will be pleasantly surprised with our schedule


----------



## Sofiia Woods (Feb 28, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> It's amazing press release that pretty much states nothing tangible. Great...it's for drones...great it uses...erm...AI...other than that...no more details...
> Talk about a self justifying press release!


Hi! You can leave your email here and be the first to know all the details about AirMagic: https://skylum.com/airmagic


----------

